# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Sony Cyber-shot R1

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Acho que este tópico é mesmo a mim dedicado  :KnSourire28:  

Comprei uma Sony Cyber-shot R1   e quer-me parecer que alem da opção auto, não sei fazer mais nada com isto.

http://www.sony.pt/view/ShowArticle....site=odw_pt_PT

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Desculpa que te diga Juca... mas tinha uma óptima máquina fotográfica e por não saberes trabalhar com ela compraste uma outra mais fraca a meu ver e continuas sem ler o manual, assim é difícil trabalhares com qualquer máquina por muito boa que seja.
Boas Fotos  :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro

Na realidade não tens que pedir desculpas  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Como em muitas outras coisas ando a aprender. É precisamente por isso que eu e eventualmente outros precisamos deste tópico.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá Amigos,

EU tenho uma R1 e aquilo parece-me bem. Tenho dificuldade em perceber a macro daquilo, mas de resto, 5 estrelas. Perferia a macro da  Sony F-717, mas a resolução era fraca.

Não sou nenhum expert mas posso dar-te algumas dicas se quiseres. Se precisares tenho o manual em PDF e português.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

A Sony R1 não faz uma grande macro... :yb668:   pelo menos a 35cm eu não considero uma grande macro!! :Admirado:  


Atentamente,

----------


## Filipe Simões

> Boas,
> 
> A Sony R1 não faz uma grande macro...  pelo menos a 35cm eu não considero uma grande macro!! 
> 
> 
> Atentamente,



Mas que me parece bem as fotos que se tiram com ela, lá isso parece... Será macro ou não?

Ainda estou a tentar perceber como a maquina funciona, pelo que a coisa nao tá perfeita, anda em afinações.

----------

